# Once upon a time , there was this french canadian ...



## simbh (Nov 26, 2004)

Hello , since I saw that a lot of people started journal here and seemed to be helped by the fact that they saw real good improovements. I decided to do it also.

First of all , a little history on my eating / body in the pass.

Through out my youth , I was obese , until the age of 13. Judge by yourself...
http://pages.infinit.net/simbh/moiFAT.jpg 

Weight and height at that time : 190 pounds // 5 foot 5 inch

I was 12 years old on that picture

I maintained a pretty lean weight but this summer I took on a few pounds because of a dislocated shoulder(now my shoulder is good , but it took me about 2-3 months to get it close to where it used to be , I still need to be vary carefull with that shoulder while I do weights). and partying (what can I say , Im a university student , lots of parties). My top weight this summer was a 195 pounds with my current height of 5'11.

Now , if you want to see me now , just check my gallery , there is a picture of myself 2 weeks ago (just before I started my creatine).

I will post some other pictures , the next one will probably be a few days before xmas .

Now , to my measurements . (remember , this has changed from the picutre I took a few weeks back)

Height: 5'11
Weight:175 (yes , Ive lost a lot of fat since the summer , and gained good muscle mass )
Fore arms : 10'
biceps :13'
chest : 38'
waist :33' (this I really want to get down , at least to 30)

Ill put on the legs later , Im not really sure where to mesure that , Ill have to ask someone where to take the measurements.

Meals:

*Meal1*: 1 cup of oatmeal + 4 egg whites + homemade no sugar jam + 4 egg whites cooked.

*Meal2:* 1 cup of cottage cheese with homemade jam with half a can of tuna on the side

*Meal3 :* Chicken breast , brown rice , cream of vegetables (not cream , skimmed milk)

*Meal4:* Designer Whey shake.

*Meal 5:* Ultra lean ground beef cooked in fat free miracle juice   , baked patatoe , cream of vegetables.

*Meal 6* : Post workout shake with 1 cup of skimmed milk . I usually work out an hour after my main meal at night.

*Before sleep threat* : 1/2 to 3/4 cup of cottage cheese with some home made jam.

I also drink about 3-4 litres of water each day.

Here are a few exercices that I do to give you an idea on my weights :

Bench press 1 rep max : 195 (hopefully I can get over 200 maybe 205 from here to Xmas)

Leg press : 10 rep weights :410 pounds

Upright row (shoulders) : 8 rep weights : 80 pounds

One arm dumbell row : 8 rep weight : 60 pounds

Id say how much I put on the rest (bicep, tricep ) but I dont know the exact weights of the bars and such.

Dont worry , I do more than 1 exercise for each muscle , this is just to give you an idea on what I am capable of doing.

*Main goal : *For now , I want to get at about 190 pounds . I was there a few months back , but I was there with fat , not with muscle. Id like to get a good 190 pounds of lean muscle.

And build that 6 pack ... Right now , its kinda hard to build it , Im doing good abs (I say that , cuz I feel the 6 pack under my love handles ) . I will have to wait a bit in order to see it , since right now Im focused on gaining mass. The cutting will come in a few months


----------



## simbh (Nov 26, 2004)

Ok , I just came back from training ... It was pretty fun , I felt good tonight . The gym was practicaly empty , so I didnt have to wait for my weights ... Plus I had a friend to spot me .

I did chest / tricep

Chest

*Bench press barbell* : 160 pounds (8 rep) // 155 pounds(8 rep) // 155 (7 rep) // 165 (5 rep)

*Incline Dumbell press *: 55 (5 rep) ---> thought I could go up in weights // 50 (7 rep) // 50 (6 rep)

*Fly cable :* 40 (8 rep) // 40 (7 rep) // 37.5 (7 rep)

Tricep

*Cable extension overhead* : 60 (7 rep) // 50(7 rep) // 50 (7 rep) ... I dropped in weights , cuz I wanted to try some push ups in between each set ... LOL , I could barely do 10 after all that chest.

*Tricep lying extetion barbell :* 50(7 rep) // 45 (7 rep) // 45 (7 rep)

*Regular tricep rope extention :* 40 (6 rep) // 35(7rep) // 30 (7 rep) // 40 (5 rep)


Pretty satisfied with those results . Since I weight in at 175 pounds , soon Ill be able to do my bench press sets with my own weight .. Cant wait .

_Saturday = leg day ... damn those lunges ! _

Good night


----------



## simbh (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok , I just came back from the gym . I did my legs and abs today. God , the legs were hard for some reason. I still manage to pull them throught.

Legs

*Leg press : *360x12 // 410x8 // 410x7
*Lunges (dumbell) : *35x10 // 35x8 // 30x10 ---> the leg press killed me , I was shaking at the end of each set with the damn lunges
*Squat(machine) : *270x10 // 270x10 // 270x10
*Leg curls* : 60x10 // 60x7 // 60x7

And then I did my abs ... I wont post it , cuz this is all in my head and I dont know the exact name of the exercises I do for my abs 

And this is what I ate and plan to eat for the day (I say I ate cuz Im half throught the day)

*Meal 1*
2 scoop of designer whey mixed with 1 cup of oatmeal , a cup of milk and 2 cubes of ice. _Should I have a few cooked egg whites with that ?_

*Meal 2*
3/4 cup of cottage cheese with sugar-free homemade jam + 1/2 can of tuna on the side

*Meal 3*
Vegetable cream(skimmed milk as the cream) + grilled chicken breast + 1 cup and a half of brown rice

*Meal 4 (post workout)*
Protein shake (2 scoops ) mixed with 1 cup of skimmed milk and 4 ice cubes + 1/2 cup of cottage cheese. --> Im at this point right now.

*Meal 5*
Baked patatoe + cream of veggies + either salmon or fondue beef

*Meal 6*
3/4 cup Cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of almonds

*Meal 7*
Before sleep shake , I take it about 30-45 mins before I hit the haie.

And now , Im in the dilemma if I should or not go out with my friends tonight. I dont want to drink untill my creatine cycle is over so , it could have a big potential of being boring . Plus , I did my legs and I have trouble standing up . LOL. Anyways , I might go for a few hours , but you can be sure I will be in bed before 1am .


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

I just came back from the gym , yet once again. I did my shoulders today , one of my favorite muscle to train , but one that I need to be the most carefull with . I dislocated my shoulder last winter and it never got back to 100%. I dislocated while doing shoulder press dumbell, thats why I do shoulder press with a machine now , its more in my mind than anything , but I just cant do it with dumbells . Im too afraid it will happen again  Anyways , it still went pretty well today.

Shoulders

*Upright row:* 80x10 // 80x8 //80x7 // 80x6 ---> next time Im going for 85 pounds (at least for my 2 first sets)
*Shoulder press(machine):*140x8 // 130x8 // 130x7
*Frontal raise(dumbell of course): *20x8 // 17x9 // 17x8 ---> doing all 20 next time
*Lateral raise (shoulder strengtening , high count reps) :* 10x15 // 12x15
*Reverse raise (again , strenghtening) : *10x12 // 10x12

I did , with those exercises , some rotator cuff exercises , 2 with a sort of rubber band and 1 with a 5 pound. Again , this is to reinforce the injured shoulder (right shoulder)

I did 10 mins cardio at 6.5miles/hour before my workout for a warmup
And I did another 20 min at 7.0/7.5 mile/hour after that. This is one of my 2 cardio days of the week .

MEALS

*Meal1: *2 scoope whey protein + 1 cup and a half skimmed milk + 1 cup of oat meal + 4 egg whites cooked mixed with 1 full egg + 2 slices of fat free slice cheese on the eggs 

*Meal2:* 1 cup of 1%fat cottage cheese + 1/2 cup of homemade jam + 1/2 a can of tuna

*Meal3: *Cream of veggies + grilled chicken breast + 1 cup and a half of brown rice

*mini meal before workout: *1/2 cup cottage cheese with 1/4 cup of homemade jam

*Meal4 : *Post workout shake --> 2scoops of whey + 1 cup and a half of skimmed milk + 1/2 cup of natural almonds

*Meal5:* Fondue beef + baked patatoe + cream of veggies

*Meal 6: *Shake --> 2 scoops of whey + 1 cup and a half of skimmed milk

*Meal 7 : *30 mins before sleep 3/4 cup of cottage cheese + 1/3 cup of homadejam


*I had that mini-meal before my workout because I didnt want to be more than 3 hours without eating ... Good thing I did , if so I would of been 4 hours and 30 mins without eating and thx to that I was only 2 hours 45 mins without eating which is good enough with me


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

What is beef fondue? How do you make creamed veggies?

Try this-scramble your whites, add the ff cheese. Top with salsa and wrap iy in a ww tortilla! YUM-ME!

Oh...As for the almonds do you think that is a good idea _post-wo_??? Just my 2 cents

This is like 20 questions eh?


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What is beef fondue? How do you make creamed veggies?
> 
> Try this-scramble your whites, add the ff cheese. Top with salsa and wrap iy in a ww tortilla! YUM-ME!
> 
> ...


Im not sure how to say what beef fondue is ... You know that meet that you put in if you do a chinese fondu ? Well its that. Its an extremely lean cut if you love beef , I couldnt go without this.

For the almonds , I dont know , I took my shake and I was still hungry like 15-20 min later , so I ate a bit of almonds . Since Im doing some bulking Im sure it cant hurt . It has quite a bit of fat , but its all good fat .

Oh ya , Ill try that receipe with the scramble eggs , seems pretty tasty  

To make my cream veggies its pretty simple.

First , you need the following .

1 full onion
2 leeks
1 full carrot
1/4 of a medium to full brocolli
2 rather small patatoes

You put a little olive oil (or other oil) and you throw all those veggies in there on the stove. Bake it there at medium temprature for about 2-3 mins.

After that , you add 2 cups of water mixed with chicken broth concentrate. You put 4 thea spoons of that chicken broth concentrate with the 2 cups of water. 

After the 2-3 mins is done with the olive oil , you then add the water that you mixed with the chicken broth.

You let that cook until all the veggies are soften up .

Once the veggies are softened up , you put them all in your blender . You blend them untill it becomes uniform and usually all green /yellow . 

After that , you put it back on the stove and you add 2 cups and a half of milk (I use skimmed milk). You then let it boil for about 4-5 minutes at a low-medium fire.

Add some peper / salt as desired .

Sorry if I couldnt be more precise about the quatities ,I always do it like that , it never looks exactly the same in color , but it always has a great taste 

Oh ya , and with the quantity I just said , you easily have enough for 6 servings. I make it in bulk , because I can just microwave it when Im on the run.


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cute about the color  Hmmmm in the blender, so its more like a veggie soup. I may try it sometime but i am not a big soup fan 

As for the almonds my main concern was that they were post workout, thats it. I luv almonds and peanuts,and cashews-all of em! But try not to eat em that much just cause they are so calorie dense-and i seem to only be satisfied with 2-3 cups


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

BTW-thanks for the detailed recipe-you should put it in the recipe section.

How old are you?


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh , no problem for the reciepe , it was my pleasure . I dont like soups much either , but this one I cant get enough of , plus Im not a big veggie fan either , so I get all the veggie I need in that  Ya , I know , I love those almonds too . I used to buy this tamari almonds from costco , but I loved it soo much I had to go to natural almonds. I like em , but I stay more into my eating guidelines with those. And when I eat them , I usually eat less than 1/2cup

Im only 19  ... Ill be 20 in 8 months ! lol

Oh ya , Ill be posting a new picture around the 20th of decembre. Ill be right in the middle of my bulking stage  .


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

I woke up early this morning to do a paper . The actual paper was due at 11:30 am , so I woke up at 6:00am  For some reason , I work good when I know I have a short deadline . Anyways , apparts that waking up early , feeling great . Ill post my meals of the day and my workout later tonight , cuz Ill be working out around 8pm . Oh yes , Im doing back / biceps today. And my legs still hurt from the other day , especially my gentle behind. Damn those squats 

Oh ya , I just put a new avatar on


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

I just came back from training . I hate mondays (yes just like the song) . Why ? Because so many people come to train on mondays !!! why why why ? My guess is that they all got drunk on the weekend and they wanna work out to avoid that beer belly ?

Anyways , I manage to do my back without too much delay in between each exercise.

I dont know all the terms in english , so Ill just put it how the hell I call them in french 

Back

*Close grip pulldown cable :* 145x7 // 140x6 // 135x7 
*One arm Dumbell row :* 60x6 // 55x7 // 55x6
*Aviron (thats french) :* 120x7 // 115x8 // 112x7 
*Pull down #2 :* 85x8 // 85x7 // 85x5
*Lower back :* 10x12 // 10x12

Todays diet :
*Meal1: *2 scoope whey protein + 1 cup and a half skimmed milk + 1 cup of oat meal + 4 egg whites cooked mixed with 1 full egg + 2 slices of fat free slice cheese on the eggs 

*Meal 2
*1 cup of cottage cheese with sugar-free homemade jam + 1/2 can of tuna on the side

*Meal3: *2 scoops of whey protein +1 cup and a half of skimmed milk ---> took this instead of regular lunch cuz I had a class to go to.

*Meal4 : *Fondue beef + 1cup of brown rice + cream of veggies

*Meal 5 :*1 cup of cottage cheese with sugar-free homemade jam + 1/2 can of tuna on the side

*Meal 6: *Chicken breast + baked patatoe + cream of veggies

*Meal 7:* Post workout shake --> 2 scoops whey protein + 1 cup skimmed milk

*Meal 8: *3/4 cup of cottage cheese with some homemade jam

Pretty satisfied with my day . I got a 88% on this exam that I didnt even study for . I ate well , ate an extra meal , but Im bulking so who the hell cares . I had to do it to squeeze in my class . Thats it for 2day.

Good Night to all of you (Ill probably be back a bit later when I think about it ).


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning my fellow trainers . I feel great this morning . The backs hurts a bit (in a good way) after my good training of back yesterday . Oh , and I have no school today , woohoo ! Why you tell me ? Cuz Mr.President of the US of america is coming to town. All the roads are blocked in downtown ottawa (near the parliament) so I dont have any classes . Its like impossible for me to get there .

Anyways , good day to all , and Ill post my eating of the day and training tonight.


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh shit , I just downloaded these songs (likin park with Jay-Z) its a great mix ... Whenever I feel I cant achieve this , Ill just listen to those songs , it pumps me up like (insert joke here ) . 

Im not the biggest likin park and jay z fan , but the both together are great .


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

I just bought some new whey protein. I bought ON 100% whey (the all natural one). I wanna try this all natrural one , since it has no artificial sweetner (only fructose) . Which is a good sweetner. I got a 5pound of strawberry and a 5 pound of chocolate  I also got some glutamine with that , cant wait to see the results of the glutamine !

I bought it over internet , but my friend who lives 5 mins from my house got it in 2 business days , so I should have pretty soon ... Good thing since Im running low on designer whey.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey    I just wanted to wish you good luck!! You've already achieved a lot so just keep up the good work


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey  I just wanted to wish you good luck!! You've already achieved a lot so just keep up the good work


Thx , it helps to have every once of support I can have


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Whats up , my fellow IM forumers (yes I just invented that word ). I just came back from the gym . To be quite honest , I was a little pissed off since my friend said he would come and didnt ! Worst of this , is it was my chest day , and we all know its good to have a spot during chest day ... None of the less , I did my routine , and it was pretty satisfying .

The routine(chest)
*Bench Press barbell :* 160x7 // 155x8 // 155x6
*Incline Dumbell Press:*55x6 // 50x7 // 50x6
*Decline Dumbell Press:*45x9 // 45x8 // 45x7
*Fly Cable : *40x8 //40x6//37x6

Pretty satisfied with this , since I had no spot except for the decline Dumbell press and I did the same amount of reps for each sets as I did last chest training with a spot 

Meals of the day
*Meal1:*Same Breakfast as usual , oh yes !

*Meal 2
*1 cup of cottage cheese with sugar-free homemade jam + 1/2 can of tuna on the side

*Meal3: *Baked patatoe + 1 chicken breast + cream of veggies

*Meal4 : *2 scoops of whey in water_ ewwwwwwww + _1/2 cup of almonds

*Meal 5 :*Extra lean ground beef + pasta + cream of veggies

*minimeal : *Before training , I had 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with jam.

*Meal 6:*  Post-workout shake , 2 scoops of whey + 1cup milk + 1/2 can of tuna (_ewww_?)

*Meal 7:* Before sleep meal --> 3/4 cup cottage cheese with 1/3 cup of jam

I hate well 2day , pretty satisfied with this. Man , Ive never been so full in my life :S . I was always anxious to eat souper in my young ages (yes , Im a old man now ) , and tonight I ate my soup before the pasta and ground beef and I had trouble eating the pasta and ground beef. LOL . As if anyone could image I could be full ? I guess it can happen.

In short , it was a hell of a day , traffic everywhere cuz of Mr.Bush's visit . As I was going to gym , I saw about 5 helicopters over the civilisation museum (its about 10km from my gym) . It was crazy all day , roads blocked everywhere .


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Simbh  

Thank's for visiting my log section and helping me.  I great to see as well a french Canadian.  You did have make some great improvements. Your eating plan and workout are so great to read, give me some idea of how you are working as well.

I guess it was a mess Yesterday's with Bush visit. I just saw it yesterday on T.V. All the trafic and everyting  

I love fondue, that's so good except that the usually good red wine that should came wit it, just stay away   

Take care with your shoulder's, I just have had and entorse cervical 3 year's ago and this for 10 months in a row, under treatments.

Keep your great job. - Bonjour et bonne journée.


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

Thx for your support kim.

Basically what I do ,because Im doing bulking right now , is that everyday I workout with weights (pretty much a muscle for each day except bicep and tricep) and everyday I do a 10 minute cardio warmup before (my hearth rate is at 135-140) . And 2 days out of the whole week , I add a 20 minute at the end of my workout. So its 10 mins before , weights training and then a final 20 minutes. It keeps my gym workouts relativaly short and fun 

Pour la fondue , je ne fais pas une fondue de facon traditionelle. Je me fais un genre de bouillon maison sans gras (ou trace de gras , c'est vraiment insignifiant) et je fais cuire la viande a fondu sur la cuisinette dans ce bouillon. C'est excellent au gout et en plus , la viande a fondue est une coupe tres faible en gras du boeuf.

Oh , and good morning to all. Its snowing outside and I just came back from walking in the snow with my dog (shes a husky mixed with labrador) so she loves the snow . Ill post a picture of her on my gallery (maybe today) ... For some reason every girl that have seen her finds her cute  

Its starting to feel like Xmas once more


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Thx for your support kim.
> 
> Basically what I do ,because Im doing bulking right now , is that everyday I workout with weights (pretty much a muscle for each day except bicep and tricep) and everyday I do a 10 minute cardio warmup before (my hearth rate is at 135-140) . And 2 days out of the whole week , I add a 20 minute at the end of my workout. So its 10 mins before , weights training and then a final 20 minutes. It keeps my gym workouts relativaly short and fun
> 
> ...



What your bouillon is made off.  When I do some, I alredy take a bouillon, already make by "Canton" but I guess your bouillon is more healthy,

AN YES    It's snowing like crazy here    Meaning, I will start doing some Skying in Mt-Tremblant - YAHOO, I just can't wait.

I'm trying to bulk too, but I'm not doing cardio, I hate it so much, but I guess it will be better if I do at least some, 1 time a week.  Have a great walk with you dog.  Husky mix with Labrador, might be a nice dog.  My Golden retreiver just past away last year, he was crazy too about snow.  Now I have a little white Bichon Maltais, 9 month's, white like the snow, and I think he'll be freezing like an elliot.  

Have a great school day off.


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

Ya , no problem , Ill post the recipe later today or tomorrow .I have to find it first since I do it approximitaly when I do it ... Ill post it later today or tomorrow .

Oh ya , I just uploaded the picture of my dog . Her name is gamine , she kinda looks like a golden retreiver a bit 

Great day to you too kim.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

J'ai recu ton e-mail et je te fais parvenir mon e-mail personnel.  Merci pour ton aide, J'apprécie grandement.  Tu es super


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

I just can not beleive that I have been able to do it.  Eventough the picture is not clear for now well it has worked.

Simbh. When I save the picture into my computer and I try to upload it into IM, upload picture from your computer.  I always received the message that that is not valid because it is not an GIF, JPG or PNG Files.  I don't know what to do about that.

So I upload those pictures into my webshots to be able to put it on IM into the url place, not very clear, but at least it has been working.  I will try to delete my ava again an try to see if that pictures can come much more clear then it is.  Thank's for your help, it is still hard to figure everything, but I'll work on it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Try this with your protein shake:

Combine all of this in the blender:
1 or 2 scoops of protein powder
1-2 tbs. of Fat free sugar free pudding mix (I like chocolate)
1 tbs. sugar free cocoa (if your using chocolate protein)
Peanut Butter (optional- you could use this instead of the almonds)
1-2 cups of water (depending on how much protein you use)
6 ice cubes

blend together until it's like a shake, it's soooooo good!


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

kim: I really dont know what could be the problem ... Weird , I put the files as jpg and everything when I resized them .My pictures are practycally the same size and everything and I just had to upload them directly to the site . Well , at least it works with the url  Sorry if I couldnt get back to you any earlier , my damn internet service provider had techinical difficulties until pretty much 30 minutes ago.

ncgirl21 : It seems like a weird mix , but what the hell , Ill try it . I used to think oats with a shake was weird before I tried it , and now I eat that every morning  So ya , Ill try that , probably tomorrow.


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

I just came back from the gym ! And Im so freaking happy !!! Why youll ask me ? Well , I just got this sales rep job at the gym . So , free gym for me ! And a good paying job ! I start next week , yay ! So , the gym manager told me this before my training , no need to say I was pumped up for my weight training after that. So here how it goes.

10 minutes cardio warm-up 6.5miles/hour --> heart rate 137 average

Biceps 
*Barbell Curl cable :* 115x8 // 110x8 // 110x7
*Incline Dumbell Hammer :* 8x20 // 7x20 // 7x20 // 6x20
*Barbell curls sit down ?* : 7x70 // 8x65//7x65 // 6x65

Triceps
*Cable extension overhead :* 10x60 // 7x65 // 7x65
*Tricep lying extetion barbell :* 7x50 // 9x45 // 8x45
*Regular tricep triangle extention :* 8x50 // 7x45 // 7x45 // 8x40

Im a bit short in time , so I wont post my meal for today , but its practically the same as yesterday ... So , it can give you guys an idea.

Good night , dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Just took a quick look what happened on the forums overnight ... Now Im off to school 

8:30 am class


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Yay , I got my glutamine and my whey protein.And just on time too , I had 1 serving of my protein left ! 

So now , Ill start to take glutamine ... 3 times a day , 10g each dosage. once before breakfast along with my creatine (Im currently taking this) , once right after my training and before my PWO shake and the last time before I go to sleep , before my last meal . This is what GoPro suggested to me in terms of dosages and time to take it , so Im gonna try this 

Ill have enough glutamine for a bit more than 1 month .


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok , how are you all doing ? Im doing pretty good ... A bit tired of eating soo much , but you gotta do waht you gotta do 

Here how my training went 2day 

Legs 
*Leg extension* : 25x10 // 35x10 // 40x10 // 45x10 
*Squat with smith* : 90x10 // 90x10 // 110x10
*Leg Press* : 360x10 // 410x9 // 410x8
*Leg curls* : 30x10 //30x7 //27x10 ---> weight for each leg
*Calves? Its called mollets in french* : 90x10 //140x10 // 140x10

Ok , I retried the squat with the smith , and I asked my old personnal trainer to show me how to do it , cuz It hurts my lower back ... And still does , so I will drop the squat with the smith and Ill do it with a machine ... It works a lot better for me , especially the ass ... The rest , well , I might switch the leg press for lunges  , that is to be determined.

Meals

*Meal1:*Same Breakfast as usual , oh yes !

*Meal 2
*1 cup of cottage cheese with sugar-free homemade jam + 1/2 can of tuna on the side

*Meal3: *small chicken breast + extra lean ground beef + pasta + cream of veggies

*minimeal before training :* 1/2 cup cottage + 1/2 apple

*Meal4 post work out: *2 scoops of whey with a cup of milk + 1/2 can tuna

*Meal 5 :*Salmon+ baked patatoe + green beans

*Meal 6 : *1/2 cup of almonds + apple

*Meal 7:* 2 scoopes of whey + 1 cup milk + 1/2 cup of cottage cheese 

Thats it folks


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm so happy for you for your job to the Gym    One of my dream eventually, that's for sure. I want to take some course to be a PT eventually and retired to a gym.

Your eating plan look so good and yes    I find out too that when you eat so clean, it's alot of food to  

Simhb, do you have any idea of how long it take to make a good load up with creatine, well I mean How many gram's a day for starting for your body being load of creatine.  I know that after when it's load, I will only need 5 grams a day. I'm using as well L.Glutamine, and I like it.

I find that when I'm doing my reverse lung on Smith rack machine, it just target  my butt an under,  right on the spot.


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> I'm so happy for you for your job to the Gym  One of my dream eventually, that's for sure. I want to take some course to be a PT eventually and retired to a gym.
> 
> Your eating plan look so good and yes  I find out too that when you eat so clean, it's alot of food to
> 
> ...


Thx for the input  , and yes , Im really really happy about the job , Im starting next weed , probably tuesday or thursday , since I have an exam on wednesday.

For the creatine , well Ive been taking Thermolife CrE2 HCL ... I didnt do any loading zone , because this guy at the sport nutrition depot where I live told me I didnt have to with this stuff... Keep in mind , it isnt creatine monohydrate ... For me , its been working pretty well , I take a total of 8 pills a day , 2 times a day 4 pills . I take 4 in the morning and 4 30 minutes before my training. Its 4g total a day ... I know it isnt much , usually for creatine monohydrate its about 10g a day for a guy after the loading zone.

If you plan on using creatine monohydrate , I believe the usual loading zone is about 5-7 days and 15-20g a day (split this in 2 servings) . After that 5-7 days , you can go to a 5g a day like you said. But some people do not react to creatine monohydrate...

For me , CrE2 has been pretty affective up to now , well I think .Because , as I started my creatine cycle , I also ate much much more , so I dont know to what extend the effect of the creatine may be. Pretty much each training I go up either in weights or reps.

For example , last night I did my biceps , and here is the difference:

*For my barbell Curl cable I did last night :* 8x115 // 8x110 // 7x110
*Compared to the time before :* 9x110 // 7x110 // 7x105

On both times , those reps were the max I could pull out of my body ... And its been pretty much like this for every exercise since I started my creatine ... 

Id recommend asking a few questions in the supplement section ... Especially to some other girls that might of done some creatine before , so they might be able to give you a better idea to whats better suited for a woman.

Good night all , Thx for stopping by kim.


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Simbh   you've made some unbelievably great progress!! Congratulations and hats off to your dedication to a new, healthier lifestyle!! You're doing great!    I'll be snooping around here, just so you know LOL!


----------



## simbh (Dec 3, 2004)

thx for stopping by and the support ... you can call me Simon  

I cant wait to post my new pictures , Ive taking a bit of mass since that last picutre ... But I told to myself , not before my creatine cycle is over .. So 2 more weeks to go ...

Aw man , my biceps hurt sooooo much 2day its unbelievable , its those damn hamer dumbell I did , I know its that ! Heck , if it hurts 2 days after , it means I worked out pretty well


----------



## simbh (Dec 3, 2004)

Oki , today was a bit wack , yes wack . I woke up this morning , went to school , then came back home , ate , then went to the gym , came back home to eat then went off to my 2nd job. (I work at this pizza place as cook cuz Im paid under the table) And the boss likes me a lot , so its a fun place to work . Lol , I brought my own luch cuz I didnt want to eat some pizza (bad for my diet plan) and the boss said to me , tomorrow , dont bring food , Ill make you a pizza  But I explained to him why I couldnt eat some pizza  

Anyways , I still resepected my diet and my workout 2day ... Ouff , I rock dont I ? 

Training :

Shoulders
*Upright row* :85x8 // 85x7 // 80x8 // 80x6
*Shoulder press machine* : 70x9 // 70x7 // 65x8
*Military press machine* :45x9 // 55x7 --->only did 2 , was short in time
*Frontal raise* :8x20 // 10x17 // 9x17
*Lateral raise* (low weights cuz of my injury , once again , this is just for reinforcement) :12x12 // 12x12

Eating plan of the day:
*Meal1: *Yes , the usual 
*Meal2*: Cottage cheese (1cup) + half an apple + 1/2 can of tuna
*Meal3: *Post workout shake with water , ewwww
*Meal4: *Chicken breast + pasta + green beans
*MiniMeal before work :* 1/2 can of tuna
*Meal5 *: This was suppose to go with the tuna , but came an hour later : Shake with water ... EWWWW
*Meal6 : *Ground beef + baked patatoe + green beans
*Meal7*: 2/3 cup of cottage cheese with about 5-6 strawberries + 1/2 can of tuna
*Meal8: *Before sleep shake with 1 cup of milk ... HmMmM  

I pretty much respected what I usually do even though I was working and on the run all the day . And like I said , Im surprised by my self control , I usually love pizza and I didnt even take some when I can have some for free ! I have to keep that 2nd job , cuz I dont want to take out my stock in tahera corporation (diamond company ) I have about 2k in there and another 2k in another company . I was gonna sell a bit to pay off my visa (300$ on the damn thing) but now Im using this 2nd job to pay that off so I wont have to sell my stocks ! Yay , cuz I know for sure these companies will play off within a year or 2 , and when I say pay off , I mean pay off big 

Supplement side note : 
-I took my creatine before breakfast about 30 mins , as well as 10g of glutamine.
-I took another dose of creatine 30 mins before my workout as well as my 2nd dose of Glutamine
-Finaly , I took my last Glutamine dosage of 10g 30mins before my final meal .

Good night everyone .


----------



## simbh (Dec 4, 2004)

Went training around noon but I wont have time to post my training as well as my eating plan for 2day ... Maybe later tonight , but I doubt it.

Good day all


----------



## simbh (Dec 5, 2004)

Yesterday's training / meals of the day.

I woke up , went to the gym and the I went to work , after that I came back home and got prepared for a friend's bday party.

Cardio
10 mins warm-up as usual (6.5 miles/hour)
20 mins cardio after weight training (7.5miles/hour)

**note *It was one of my occasionnal cardio days of the week . I never do more than 2 cardio days when bulking. I always do a 10mins run low hearth rate run before doing my weights.

Back
WideGrip pulldown: 10x120 // 9x127 // 7x130
One arm DB row :7x60 // 8x55 // 7x55
Aviron (french term) : 7x120 // 8x115 // 7x115
Straight Arm pulldown : 8x85 // 7x85//8x80 
Lower back : 15x10 // 12x10

I was pretty satisfied with my back training yesterday 

Meals :

Meal1: The usual again
Meal2 (pretraining ): 1 cup cottage cheese +1/2 can of tuna +1/2 cup of homemade jam
Meal3 (posttraining) : 2 scoops of whey + 1 cup of milk
Meal4:Chicken breast + cream of veggies + pasta
Meal5 : 1 cup cottage cheese + 1/2 can of tuna + apple
Meal6 : Chicken Breast + cream of veggies + baked patatoe 
Meal7 : 1 cup cottage cheese + 1/2 can of tuna + 1/2 cup of homemade jam
Meal8 (Sort of cheating meal ) : 1 cup of almonds
Meal 9 before sleep meal : 2 scoops of whey +1 cup of skimmed milk

I was at a friends house before the party and he had some natural almonds ... I ate about a cup ... It wasnt planned on my eating plan of the day , but what the hell , Im bulking arent I 

Everything went as planned ... Pretty happy since I was working at pizza place once again and didnt eat any pizza 

Supplements : 
CrE2 creatine ---> 2x4 caps 
L-Glutamine ---> 3x10g

Total water : Approx. 6-7L


----------



## simbh (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok , I woke up today with a sort of lack of sleep. I only slept about 6.5hours  I usually want to try to have a good 8 hours of sleep , so I was pretty tired this morning. Anyways , I went training a bit after noon and did my chest.

Chest
Bench press barbell : 160x9 // 160x8 // 160x7 // 165x5
Incline DB press : 55x6 // 50x7 // 50x7
Decline DB press : 50x7 // 50x6 // 45x8
Fly Cable : 42x8 // 40x7 // 37x6

I was pretty satisfied with this , Ill be able to go to 165 for all my sets next time ! Ill probably be able to do a 1 rep bench of 200+ pretty soon !!! Chest is doing pretty well , and now that I have found a 1-ad source in Canada , Im hopeing doing 180+ with 8-10 reps within a month or maybe 2.

Meals
Meal1: The usual
Meal2 : 1 cup cottage cheese + homemade jam + 1/2 can of tuna
meal3 : chicken breast + baked patatoe + cream of veggies
Meal4 : Post workout shake 2 scoops of whey with god damn water
Meal5 : 1 cup of brown rice + serving of fondue beef + cream of veggies
meal6 : 1 cup cottage cheese + homemade jam + 1/2 can of tuna
Meal7 : Before bed shake , 2 scoops of whey + 1 cup of milk


Pretty satisfied with my day , now Im off to bed cuz Im soo tired.


----------



## dalila (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Simon, so when are the new pics due for posting? 
You are doing great! Getting pretty strong there huh?!


----------



## simbh (Dec 5, 2004)

no no no  , no pics until Im done with my creatine 

I should have some pics up around the 20th ... I cant wait , cuz its hard to tell even if I look in the mirior ... much easier if you have 2 pictures...

But , on a side note , Ive taken about 2 pounds this week !

So youll just have to wait , just like me


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2004)

Getting stuff here in Canada sucks Ive had ship stopped at the border-its anoying eh???

Diet looking good! What is meal 1-ew's, oaties and sf jam?


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Meal1 : 2 scoops of whey + 1 cup of raw oats + 1 cup of skimmed milk mixed altogether with a side of cooked white eggs (4 whites +1full egg with some fat free sliced cheese)

Thx for the support jill 

But heck , im loving this Jill , Im eating more than Ive ever eating in my life. I have trouble eating all what I eat (especially in the morning) and I dont seem to be getting any fat at all   But Im gaining some weight , so Im guessing it must be muscle mass


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Oki , Im super duper happy ! Here is the reason why .

17th august 2004
Weight : 194.7 pounds
Height : 5'11
Waist : 38.2 inches

*Fat:*
Tricep:18
Bicep:11
Back :19.2
Side : 26
Mollet(meat below the knee  ) : 22.6

December 6 2004

Weight : 172.2 pounds
Height : 5'11
Waist : 33.5 inches

*Fat:*
Tricep:9
Bicep:6.8
Back :9.8
Side : 11.0
Mollet(meat below the knee  ) : 13.0

The girl that gave me the test was so freaking impressed , lol . She was like , how the hell did you do it .  I got my BMI but its on the test sheet which is back at the gym she just wrote those things cuz I asked her to , to bring back home. I think my BMI went from 28-29 to 22 now if I remember correctly. I gained a lot of musclle also , so looks like I lost probably like 30 pounds or so of fat ... 

Im really happy with that , but now my next goal is 180 pounds ! My damn scale doesnt work properly , I need a new one.


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, simon that's great!!! You should be happy!! And psyched up to the maximum for the future goals!!

Just curious  you don't measure your body fat? Like an overall number?


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Ya well , there was other numbers , but like I said , its on my file in the gym ... So Ill check it out , Ill try to figure out what everything means , since its all in french. But anyways , I work there , so shouldnt be too hard to get my hands on my file 

Ya , I know , Im really happy . Plus I got a new digital scale , so Im gonna be able to follow my weight now .


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Blah , Im too tired to post my meals / training of the day , Ill do that tomorrow morning ...

Good night all


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

> *Fat:
> *Tricep:18
> Bicep:11
> Back :19.2
> ...


HOLY CANOLEY!    That's freaki'n Awesome man!


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HOLY CANOLEY!  That's freaki'n Awesome man!


Thx dude , youre doing quite nice progress yourself


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Oki , here is my yesterday's workout as well as my diet for yesterday.

Biceps
Barbell curl cable bar : 117x9 // 117x7 // 115x8 -->compared to 115x8 // 110x8 // 110x7
Hammer incline : 5x25 // 8x20 // 7x20 // 6x20
Sit down biceps with the plate under your arms : 8x25 // 7x25 // 9x22 // 6x25

Triceps
Rope extension overhead : 67x9 // 65x7 // 65x6
Tricep lying down extensin barbell : 50x8 // 50x7 // 45x8 // 45x7
Regular tricep pulldown with triangle thing : 57x5 // 50x6 // 45x6 // 40x9


Meals
Meal1:The usual
Meal2:1cup cottage cheese + 1/2can of tuna + 1/2 cup of homemade jam
Meal3 : Fondue beef + 1cup of brown rice + cream of veggies
Meal4 : 2scoops of whey + 1cup of milk + 1/2 cup cottage cheese
Meal5 : Chicken breast + baked patatoe + cream of veggies
Meal6 ost workout shake -->2scoops of whey +1 cup of milk
Meal 7: Before sleep meal 1/2 cup of cottage cheese + homemade jam.

Pretty satisfied with yesterdays.

Side note : My vains are really starting to pop out. LOL . Im saying that , cuz having fat over the years , Ive never been able to see my vais in my forearms in biceps  

This morning weight (cuz I got a new digital scale   ) : *169.2 pounds*


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice job on the results Pics??? 

How do you cook your chix? 

Oh, I love veins!! I love em on my forearms too


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> . To be quite honest , I was a little pissed off since my friend said he would come and didnt ! Worst of this , is it was my chest day , and we all know its good to have a spot during chest day ... None of the less , I did my routine , and it was pretty satisfying .
> .


Thats why i have 'trained' myself to train alone, and prefer it that way. No preassure to be at the gym at a certain time because someone will be waiting for me or wait for someone at the gym. I can exercise as i want, when i want and how i want.   

Good luck with your training goals and gym job.


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Jill : Thx and , no , no pictures yet ... Im waiting for my creatine cycle to be over , so it should be in about a week or so . For you 2nd question , I like em sweet and once in a while a bit wild 

BulkMeUp: Thx man , ya I know its a pain to train with friends , its mostly for my chest that I love to have a spot , if its not chest , Ive manage to do it by myself. But heck , I have about 10 friends that train around the same time as I do , so that time I was just a bit bad lucky 

Now , back to barbequeing at -10 celcius ... Woohoo , I hope the damn chicken is good though !


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> . For you 2nd question , I like em sweet and once in a while a bit wild


 So you hunt your own poultry in the wild?!   

j/k  


			
				simbh said:
			
		

> . BulkMeUp: Thx man , ya I know its a pain to train with friends , its mostly for my chest that I love to have a spot , if its not chest , Ive manage to do it by myself. But heck , I have about 10 friends that train around the same time as I do , so that time I was just a bit bad lucky !


I assume you do BB BP's. I always do DB BP's. works a lot better for me. Actually i have never really done BB BPs. If you hv a lot of friends who wo at the same time, then i guess it works for you. But try the DB BP's sometime . You will find they take a lot more out of you.


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Ya , well , what I want to try is to do 2 weeks of bb bp and then 2 weeks of db bp ... Ill do the same with my incline db bp ... Thats way Ill be sure to work out the muscle in pretty much every way I can  Only thing that I dont like about db for much chest is that I have to be very vigilant with my rightshoulder ... Cuz I dislocated it a while back , and its not as strong for some mouvements as it used to be.

Thx for the tip though.


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2004)

-10...Its -30 here with the friggin windchill Cold


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Where do you live for the wheater to be -30 , with windchild of course ?

Northern ontario ?


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Oki , Im super duper happy ! Here is the reason why .
> 
> 17th august 2004
> Weight : 194.7 pounds
> ...



These are AMAZING PROGRESS, Simon, wow keep that good job, that's for sure your are on your way for a great physique.

And I hear you for the thrill of seing your vains, I just saw mines on my biceps, forarms an my left shoulder's   Pretty exciting


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

Simon, you had a BBQ and I wasn't invited?? Or did I read it wrong again?? Sometimes my eyes and ears play tricks on me like that you know....    

I am planning a Xmas/NY's BBQ party, and had to inform every one of the 30 invitees that, NO they won't have to eat "my kinda" food, YES we will have drinks, and NO they won't have sweet instead of regular potatos this year!!    Otherwise I don't think anyone would come!   

My best friend says that my cook ups need to come with instructions how to eat them, but that's another story all together! Related though!  Oh my, my, I am rumbling again!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

Kim: thx for the support  ya I know , its fun to start seing the vains , shows that were going somwhere.

Dalila : Sorry I didnt invite you , it was kind of a last minute thing  I actually like to cook my chicken breast on the barbeque . What I do is I take about 4-5 chicken breast and I have something to eat for a few days that I just put in the microweave .  there wont even be some protein shakes to your bbq dalila  Now I am disapointed  

I can send you one of my cats for the bbq , shes getting so fat its costing half my paycheck to feed her , Im sure she would have a good amount of meat for a bbq  ... Im kidding  I love her even though she is getting really obese.


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok , yesterday was my off day to the gym. Felt good not to train.

I was up at 5am this morning  Stupid exams ... Bah , I was stressed much , cuz I already passed that course with the exam only being worth 30% of the final note.

Yesterday's meals
Meal1 :the usual 
Meal2 : 1cup of cottage cheese +  1/2cup homemade jam + 1can of tuna
Meal3 : Chicken breast + 1cup of brown rice + cream of veggies
Meal4: 2scoops of whey + 1 cup of milk + 2/3 cup of cottage cheese with jam
Meal5 : Extra lean ground beef + baked patatoe + cream of veggies
Meal6: 1 cup of cottage cheese +1/2 can of tuna
Meal7 : 2 scoops of whey + 1 cup of milk 

Water: 5L or above , I dont keep track that much , but Im always to the damn  emptying the good old bladder 

Supps : 
5g glutamine in the morning + 5g before last meal at night
4 caps of creatine , forgot to take my other 4 cuz I didnt train 

Good day after all , felt good not to train  But now , I cant wait to go training tonight , even if its the legs , god I hate them.


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

Jam recipe please sf right?


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

Sure , its sf but I put a bit of splenda to cut out the sourness.

I do it pretty much without measuring so , I recommend you do the same , but its kinda hard to screw it up 

Just take some frozen fruits (with no sugar added ) I buy them at cosco... Put it on the stove and put a bit of water.

-I do approx. 3 cups frozen fruits.
-I add about 1/2 cup of water to that.
-You make it boil (but keep the fire on low) 
-Once it is boiling , either mix it in the blender or crush it with a sort of patatoe crusher thing. LOL
-After that , add a bit of cornstash (Just do it until its pretty much as thick as you like). STart with a little and add more if needed. Keep in mind it will be a bit less liquid when it will be in the refrigerator.
-You may add a bit of slpenda if you like , I add about 1/3 to 1/2 cup .


----------



## simbh (Dec 9, 2004)

I dont have time to post yesterdays meals / workout right now ... I wil later on today as well as my meal of the day and workout. Now I have to go start my new job at the gym


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

"job at a gym"

You lucky bastard 

G'luck man.


----------



## simbh (Dec 9, 2004)

Thx luke , ya Im a sales rep  The salary is not bad either for a student 

And now , Im starting to get pissed and happy at the same time. Why ? Cuz I only have 2 pair of pants that I can put without having a belt on. The others , I walk around and I do an unwanted striptease  .And if I put a belt its ok , but the pants are way too baggy. So now I need like 3-4 new pairs of pants , Xmas wont be cheap for me this year


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Thx luke , ya Im a sales rep  The salary is not bad either for a student


I need to land a job like that until I go back to school  

MUST EARN MONEY


----------



## simbh (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok , well I dont feel like posting yesterdays... It was legs and it went pretty well , my but hurts soo much today  And the meals were good too. I went to my job training today , it was about 2 hours and then I got fired  Just kidding. It was 2 hours , and my boss explained to me the policies and stuff. I have 25% discount on shakes but its not worth it , since I can get them cheaper via internet. But I get a free pass to the gym , hihi  Im the only guy whos sales rep , Im stuck with a bunch of hot girls ... Poor me  Plus one of them is already on to me ... Goes to show what a good shape body can do  So my next training session is saturday , its actually one of my budies from university training me , so its should be fun. 

So , here is how my training went... OH YA , I got my 1-ad by the mail today too. Only 3 days for the shippment to get here , nice stuff ! Ill buy 1 extra bottle with 1 m1t bottle also. I bought a damn 60 caps of 100mg bottle. At 3 per day , that will only last me about 20 days , and I want to do a 30 day cycle. Either I buy 2 extra bottles of 1-ad so Ill have enough for another 1-ad cycle later on this year or I buy 1 extra and 1 m1t ... Hmmm , not sure yet. 

Meals
Meal1 : The usual
Meal2 : 1 can tuna + 1cup cottage +jam
Meal3 : Xtra-Lean ground beef + baked patatoe + cream of veggies
Meal4 : Post workout shake with water ... man I hate that
Meal5 : Chicken breast + baked patatoe + cream of veggie
Meal 6 : Please reffer to meal 2 
Meal7 : Before bed shake.


Training 
Upright row:8x90 // 6x90 // 6x85 // 5x85
Shoulder press machine : 9x70 // 7x70 // 8x65
Traps : 10x35 // 10x35 // 10x35
Frontal : 10x17 // 10x17 // 10x17
Lateral : 12x12 // 12x12

Great training. Oh ya , btw guys , I wont be starting my 1-ad just yet. Ill do it right after new years. Cuz Ill be drinking a bit during the holidays , and I dont want to mix alcool with it. As for the m1t or the extra 1-ad , it is probably for the spring around april/may ... Since Ill be doing my first one in janurary (feb pct) I want at least 2-3months in between to get my body used to normal again ...


----------



## kim (Dec 9, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Im stuck with a bunch of hot girls ... Poor me  Plus one of them is already on to me ... Goes to show what a good shape body can do  ...



 I'm sure you hate that    I guess if I wouldn't be so old, I'll be running after you      kidding.  Keep your great job, all the best is coming back to you


----------



## simbh (Dec 9, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> I'm sure you hate that  I guess if I wouldn't be so old, I'll be running after you    kidding. Keep your great job, all the best is coming back to you


Thx kim , ya , I look forward to starting on my own this job (once the training is over) it will be a good paying job especially for a part time one


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

Man , 2day Im super busy  

1)woke up 
2)studies a bit cuz I have a test saturday morning , how freaking dumb is that ?
3)Gym time
4)studying again
5)Working at the pizza place
6) studying a bit before I go to bed 

I dont know if Ill have time to post my training today ... Hopefully I will , if not it will have to wait for sunday or saturday late in the night


----------



## simbh (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok , Im back to posting in my journal  Ive been ultra busy , I had an exam yesterday , then I went to my first job (new gym job) and then to my 2nd job. I manage to put my ab workout in there. But , youll be glad to know I kept a very good diet in those busy days. No cheats at all 

Ill be posting my training for 2day and my meals later on today . Have a good day everyone.


----------



## simbh (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok , sorry in advance for the swears Im about to say.

I went to the gym , everything was going fine then I pullout my short of my bag , and there was this strong awfull smell. I was like , wow , this cant be my sweat from last time. I then firgure out that my FUCKING CAT PISSED IN MY FUCKING GYM BAG. OH MY GOD. MY WHOLE BAG WAS SMELLING LIKE CAT PISS. JESUS CHRIST , IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW IT SMELLS , ITS SMELLS LIKE HUMAN PISS BUT 500 TIMES MORE TOXIC. At least my shirt wasnt covered in it , and my friend had an extra pair of shorts. But it still smelled a bit , and we were already there , didnt want to come back home and get it , I wouldnt of had time to trained . Thats the last time I put my gym bag on the floor , and now I gotta buy a new bag , since this one is just going to the garbage can. JESUS. Man , Im fucking pissed off right now. But at least I still got a decent workout smelling like cat piss. I just took a 20 minutes shower back home and I washed everything in my bag , my shoes , my clothes , everything. The shoes in the washer , I dont care.

Man , sorry for all those swears , but I just had to bring it out.


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the jam recipe-jam is my weekness

I cant believe your cat peed in your bag. Sorry, but thats kinda funny I would have been pissed too


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

pfft , it wasnt funny when I was at the gym  I guess now it is. I just posted my new pictures  Its been 1 month.


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

Meals
Meal1: The usual
Meal2 : 1 cup cottage cheese + sf jam + 1/2 can of tuna
Meal3 : fondue beef + baked patatoe + cream of veggies
Meal4: 2 scoops of whey + 1 cup of froozen berries + 1/2 cup of oats
Meal5: salmon + pasta + cream of veggies
Meal6:beofre training cottage cheese 1/2 cup plus jam
Meal7ost workout shake with a table spoon of Peanut butter


Training 

Triceps
Triangle pulldown : 60x8 //60x7 // 60x6
Over the head rope : 60x8 // 65x6
Tricep lying extension : 45x9 // 50x8 // 55x6 

Biceps
Preachers curl : 27x6 // 25x9 // 27x5
Barbell Curl : 70x7 // 65x8 // 70x6
Incline hammer db : 20x7 // 20x6 // 20x6

Very good workout , was very satisfied with it.


----------



## simbh (Dec 14, 2004)

Yesterday was a good day , I did pretty good . Only thing today , is that Im lacking sleep. Slept 6 hours to study for my exam this morning. I think Ill take a good old nap


----------



## simbh (Dec 14, 2004)

Meals for today:
Meal1: 2 scoops of whey + 1 cup of frozen berries (sugar free) + 1 cup oats + 1 cup milk . On the side 4 egg whites + 1 whole egg + 2 slice of fat free yellow cheese
Meal2:1 cup of cottage cheese + 1/2 cup of jam with 1/2 tuna on the side.
Meal3:Salmon + pasta + cream of veggies
Meal4:2 scoops of whey + 1/2 cup of oats + 1 cup of frozen fruits + 1 cup of milk
Meal5ork thingy (pretty low fat) + baked patatoe + cream of veggies
Meal6:Mini meal before training 1cup of cottage cheese + 1/2 cup of jam
Meal7ost workout shake --> 2scoops of whey + 1/2 cup oats + 1 cup of milk
Meal8 : Before sleep meal --> to be determine (probably tuna with cottage cheese)

Workout
Good workout , did 30 mins of cardio at around 145-150 hearth rate ... Also did some good abs ... HmMm good.

day off of weight training. Felt good , since my biceps are so sore from last night !!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

Yesterday went pretty great. I was so tired , I didnt feel like posting my meals and training. I will today though. I did a great leg workout  and followed a good diet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

SUGAR FREE BERRIES   What's left then  ?


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> SUGAR FREE BERRIES  What's left then  ?


God damn luke , you know what I mean


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

My favorites are the air sandwiches with dehydrated water


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Could that be the most important part of an anoraxic diet by any chance ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning    Your new pics looked good   

How have you been doing?  Sorry about your cat pissing on your stuff, that's gotta suck


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Yesterday was a pretty good day overall. My diet suffered for one of my meals cuz I had to take a shake with an appel instead of the usual shake with a cup of milk and 1/2 cup of oats. Blah , I can live with that little missbalance  Tell me Im crazy if you want 

Workout

Shoulders
Shoulder press : 70x9 // 70x8 // 75x5
Frontal raise DB : 20x10 // 20x8 //25x5
Lateral DB raise : 15x10 // 15x10 // 17x10
UprightRow : 80x10 // 80x8
Traps : 55x10 // 70x8


Meals:
Meal1 : same as usual
Meal2 : shake with water with an apple
Meal3 : Chicken + pasta + cream of veggies
Meal4 : 1 cup cottage cheese + 1/2 cup of jam + 1/2 can of tuna
Meal5 : Extra lean ground beef + baked patatoe + cream of veggies
Meal6 : Post workout shake with 1 cup of skimmed milk + 1/2 cup of oats
Meal7 : 1/2 can of tuna + 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with jam

Workout was good , but I don't know if I should be doing lateral raises. I put up the weight which I had no trouble doing 10 , I could probably done like 3 sets of 15 to be honest with that weight but since my shoulder has been dislocated , it was a hard exercise for me to do. After that , I tried to do some upright rows , but I had bad shoulder pain , which I dont usualy get after uprights rows. So Im thinking about dropping the lateral raises , maybe putting some military press instead. Anyways , everything is good this morning , but I don't want to fuck my shoulder up again.


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning  Your new pics looked good
> 
> How have you been doing? Sorry about your cat pissing on your stuff, that's gotta suck


Thnx  Been doing great , Im actually more focused than Ive ever been on my eating right . The only cheat meals Ive done in the past month are a bag of low fat pop corn and 2 cups of almonds in 1 night (since its high in fat , even if its good fat)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey man 

How many/what supp's ARE You taking?


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

lol , I knew that was comming luke 

Right now , only protein shakes and glutamine. But I just bought come CEX creatine in this local store ... Farking 110$ canadian though ( I couldn't find it anywhere in canada in net stores) and I don't want to buy it in the usa since Ill pay the duty fees and I might end up paying just more. And , I'm filling up on 1-ad . Its illigal here , but a lot of store still have em (same brands as the usa) so , I wan to buy them right now since legit companies are making them , I feel a lot safer buying them now ... So , Im buying enough bottle of 1-ad to do about 2 cycles at 300mg a day 6 weeks each. Plus , I have to buy the damn nolva , plus milk thistle. I usually don't spend that much on supplements , but it all comes all at once with the Xmas gifts ... Oh ya , and I really need to buy multi-vitamins.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey man. Nice journal in here. You've made some great gains. Sorry about the cat, sure you didn't get drunk the night before and.... 

I would nix the upright rows before the lateral raises. Uprights aren't very shoulder friendly and can very easily cause problems.


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Thx for the nice words

Ya , I might try that ... God damn I wish I didnt dislocate that shoulder... Nanh , I wasn't drunk , I havn't had a drink in about a month  But , holidays are comming , so this will change shortly since a high school friend is coming back to town ... The main reason why I havn't started the darn 1-ad yet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Don't buy the 1ad man!

I've taken several ph/ps.  I have to tell you.  They don't work as good as just having a clean/appropriate diet anyway.  It's not worth it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Haha, have fun drinking. Don't sweat the shoulder. I had shoulder problems about 10 years ago, was even d/c'd from the army because of it. Now I'm fine, you'll build it up if you train smart and don't overdo it!


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Ya but luke , I already bought a few bottles of 1ad , enough for a cycle. So , Ill do that , I might not do a second cycle , that I have to see ...


----------



## dalila (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Simon, how have you been? I hear some heavy drinking is about to start huh?     Sorry that's the only thing that stuck with me reading the last page of your journal    

You are doing so great man, keep it up! Great self-control!


----------



## simbh (Dec 18, 2004)

Thx dalila , I've been pretty great ya . Well , my old friend is coming to town , so we'll be going out a few times for sure. But at least , he also lives to train , so I found out a way to get him a free gym pass for the 2 weeks he'll be here. We used to train together a few years back , it was great , we knew exactly how to spot each other etc . And plus , we have similar strenght. I guess they'll be some alcool cheats , but I won't drop the gym so easily .


----------



## simbh (Dec 21, 2004)

First of all , no I'm not dead , I've just been busy and lazy . Lol , I don't always want to post my workout at night. But no worries , I stayed on track like always ! No cheats in the past week except some light popcorn which was about a week from today. The workout is going pretty good too. I just bought some CEX (not sex , I dont pay for that  ) from vpx . I'll be starting it next week . I've gained about a 1.2 pound in the past 10 days , which I think is pretty good considering I stopped my creatine about 8 days ago . So , I don't think I had much waterweight on me ! The job at the gym is going pretty good , I did a sale last night but the girl came to me and said I want to join the gym . Wasn't a very hard sale to do . LOL . She was pretty hot too , but then she started talking about her damn boyfriend  .

Ok , I went to the gym at 9pm this morning ... First time I go this early. At first I was like WOAH this is wack but I did a little 7 min cardio warm up at 125 hearth rate . I suddently felt a lot better and ready to do the damn legs ! Now its the best feeling , cuz I have a week till I do my legs again ! YAY.

Here is how the legs went :

Leg press (Warm up like always) : 360x15 // 410x15 // 450x10
Squat with machine : 170x12 // 180x8 // 180x10
DB lunges : 30x10 // 30x10 // 35x8
Leg curl : 35x7 // 30x9 // 30x8
Mollet (muscle closes to your anckles ) I dont know the english term: 90x15 // 140x12 //140x12

Very good leg workout. I'm always drained after a good leg workout. I couldn't wait to get home and get my post workout shake ! I'll post my meals of the day later today.


----------



## simbh (Dec 25, 2004)

Just a quick post to wish a merry christmas to everyone and of course your beloved 

Oh ya , I just got a ipod mini for xmas  Gonna be great for working out , especially the damn cardio !


----------



## simbh (Dec 25, 2004)

Whats up people !! merry xmas once again

Ok , here are myy cheats for december 24 and december 25th ... I think I did pretty good overall 

24th: a dozen or so cheetos , 1 small square of fudge , 5 hot dogs weiner wrap in a little slice of bacon . The hot dogs are about a inch big as well as the bacon for each.

25th: Today went pretty well too . I had 2 half glasses of red wine. And , that was pretty much my cheat. Since we had the choice of a bunch of foods for diner , it was great. I had some chicken , some carrots with peas and some mash patatoes ! Pretty damn good if you ask me . 

So , I have to say it was a great 2 days for me . Since the 24th and 25th were 2 days where I ate a lot of sugar , I'm pretty happy with how I controlled myself  As for tomorrow , I hope I can go workout if the university is open . My reg gym is closed on the 25th and 26th   If not , I'll have to wait for monday !


----------



## simbh (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello everyone !

Happy holidays. I've been doing pretty good . Went training on monday but my back went out yesterday morning. Oh my god , it was the worst pain I ever got. So painfull . I took some advils extra strenght and it didn't do crap. My dad had a few demorol left , so I took one of those . That did ease the pain a bit , but it was still pretty bad. So I had to go to the damn doctor and wait 3 hours so I could get a pain killer . This morning I feel a lot better . I can actually stand up for a few minutes without having horrible back pain . So this kinda screws my training a bit . I didn't go training yesterday (duh I could barely walk) and I won't go today either . Tomorrow I might , but I doubt it but if things continue to get better , I should be able to go friday. But I'll have to skip for a week my leg / back training since they demand too much back power . On the good side , my diet has been pretty good. Since the back went out (yesterday ) I cut out a bit of calories. I went to a bit more maintained diet . Went down to about 2500 cals compared to 3200+ I used to take . I'll get back to that diet as soon as I start training again . I can't wait to get better , it sux not being able to go train !!!!

Anyways , good day to everyone.


----------



## simbh (Jan 1, 2005)

Just a quick reply ... My back is getting better. I can now walk straight ! There is a slight pain when I do , but its still a big improvement. My diet has been very good ! Like I said , I've been keeping it around 2.5k cals . Tomorrow I should be able to go train my shoulders at my university gym , since my reg gym isn't freaking open on the 2nd 
Can't wait to train again , its been the longest week in a while. Playing computer games / watching tv can become very long after a while ... I couldn't even go out last night for the new year. I had to stay home since when I stood up , my back quickly became painfull , and when I sat down , it was still a bit painfull too. Plus I can't take any alcool with these pills the doctor gave me . So , I was just better off not going out , I wouldn't of enjoyed myself ...


On a side note , I got my final bottle of 1-ad yesterday ! Im all ready for my cycle , I just need the nolva to get here and then I start it . So it will probably give me a week or so to get my training back on track before I start my cycle 

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE ... MAY 2005 BRING YOU LOTS OF HAPPYNESS !


----------



## simbh (Jan 3, 2005)

Woot woot ! My first day of training in 7 days . I'm so happy , I was like a kid in a candy store ! Man , I still can't believe what happened to me with my back . 

Anyways , the back is doing better , but its still a bit sore . So I did shoulders today , since they dont or just lightly solicitate the back .

The training was pretty good.

Shoulder press machine: 45x10//70x8 // 70x9 // 70x7
Frontal raise : 20x10 // 20x10 // 20x8
Lateral raise : 17x10 // 17x10 // 20x8
Traps : Only did 2 sets since I had trouble picking up the dumbells lol (has you might of figured , its a lower back injury) I did 45x10 // 55x10

In short , pretty good workout. My weights didn't go up much since about 10 days that I have done shoulders. Im pretty satisfied though , that I could do this training with this lower back injury. I asked a trainer at the gym , and she told me to do some stretches . In about 1-2 weeks I should be good like new !!! Its like a sprain thing on my left side in my lower back. Its just a muscle sprain so its not a permanent injury. Even though its a muscle , it did hurt like hell . The day it happen I had to be on my knees to go up the stairs . Thank god I took the demorol , that helped a bit.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad to hear you're better!


----------



## simbh (Jan 5, 2005)

Thx luke ... Ya the back is doing even better today. I've restarted training 2 days ago. Did shoulders and chest. Today Im doing biceps // triceps. Tomorrow is a day off and friday Im gonna try and do some legs (not too hard) see how it feels with my back !

My diet is still A O.K. ! I got my nolva in the mail today. So I'm all ready for my 1-ad cycle !! I'm giving myself a week at least so my back is perfectly good to start my cycle. So , about next week-end , Ill see how good I feel and I will probably be starting my cycle !


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

demorol?  I recently hurt my back aswell.  It's definitly a muscle related injury but more so in the left side of the middle of my back.  Again, what is demorol?


----------



## simbh (Jan 5, 2005)

Demorol is just a pain killer ... I had a sort of muscle sprain that I did while doing some limbo while I was drunk. LOL . I don't know the exact term of the sprain in english . I don't recommend taking demorol though. Its a precription drug. I only took it cuz I took some advils and it didn't do anything to my pain. So my dad had a few demorols left that he didn't take a few months back. I took one of those and it let me walk (it still hurt but I was able to walk). Before I took the demorol , I couldn't even go up the stair . If it hurts like hell for you , I would recommend that you go see a doctor about it. Thats what I did , and she gave me another prescription for the pain. She also told me to put some heat on the injury. I did what she said and today I feel pretty good. It starts hurting a bit after I walk for 30 mins, its coming better day after day. I would recommend not doing legs/ back  in your routine. Just skip them for once. Thats what I did ... Sometimes , rest is what is better for you. It was a hard 1 week rest for me , as I wanted to go train every day , but in the end it was worth it. If you go train , and you hurt your back even more , your not better off ...

Anyways , good luck with that soxmuscle , hope you get better soon.


----------

